# How much to rent barn space?



## JD3430

I've decided to do small squares (already having some "buyers remorse" on that decision). Anyway, I only have one barn to store hay in. Looking for more space. Quite a few barns around here sit vacant, they're not really used for much anything. What is a reasonable offer? Free mowing? Fix up barn? 
Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Tim/South

I would just pull up and ask about the barn. Tell them you are looking for a place to store some hay and was wondering it they had considered renting the barn? If so, how much do they think would be a fair price.

Folks can be funny about who they let on their property. Can't blame them there.
Some may think you can pay a fortune. Some may let you use it just for the up keep.

My brother lives the Mennonite life style. One day he came home from work and someone was putting hay in his large hay shed. He walked over to see what was going on. 
The guy said, "Brother SoandSo said for us to put our hay here, that you were not using it".
That was 15 years ago and they are still there. He is putting his foot down this year because they have never done any repairs.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

Look online at ur local college ag. extension. For example I usually use Kansas State, MU, or Iowa State. Each year they produce a pamphlet of guidelines for that year. Example: Like how much to pay for rent row crop/hay, how much to charge for mowing, raking, etc. They also do barn space and rental rates. That should answer your question.


----------



## mlappin

We used to pay $1200 a year for a old bank barn, but this has been years ago. Part of the equation should also be how good is the roof, how convenient is it to load/unload from. A barn that had cupola's I'd pay more for than one that doesn't. Who covers insurance in case of fire?


----------



## steve IN

Alot of old barns have haylofts that the owners dont use but remember haylofts are a lot of work in and out. I have rented 32by48 and 48by100 for about 1000-1200 a year. To make them pay you have to put equipment the rest of year. Flat storage in our area now has competition from snowmobiles, boats and RVs.i usually have a one page agreement about payments and insurance. I will insure the my contents but not the barn. Always have your own policy for your stuff and liability for people going in and out. Two other things to consider are can it be locked up tight and can it be acessed when its muddy. Nothing worse than having a barn full of hay and straw and cant get it out because no good driveway. Good luck


----------



## K WEST FARMS

I Work with a neighbor I've known for 40 yrs. He is retired , rents his cropland to nephew. I use part of his pole shed for mach. storage and store hay-straw in mow of his not used dairy barn. I also use a tractor of his now and then. Just give him check of between $1500....$2500 each year , depending on kind of crop year it was. It is actually worth much more than that to me but thats what I pay. I do help him out with other things also. Of course , friendship also is part of the equation. John


----------

